# Colour of mouse help?



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

What colour would you call this mouse?

Silver? Lilac?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It looks to be a pied champagne.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't see the eye colour on my screen.Pink or black?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pink..


----------

